# Visa grant date vs. entry date



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've read some posts that indicate there is a long period of time between the date the visa is granted (approved) and the date you are allowed to enter Australia. One post indicated their wait was 11 months. Is that the norm?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Your validation date will be 12 months from the date of your medicals or police checks, which ever was earliest. So if you get your grant not long after you did them great. If it's not granted for 5 months then you only have 7 months in which to enter.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

_shel said:


> Your validation date will be 12 months from the date of your medicals or police checks, which ever was earliest. So if you get your grant not long after you did them great. If it's not granted for 5 months then you only have 7 months in which to enter.


Ah, ok! I misunderstood - so the "entry date" is not the EARLIEST date you can enter, its an "ENTER BY" date... got it. Thanks!


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


Am no expert but these are my understandings:

1. Spouse name is not required to be on passport for PCC. You would require marriage certificate. 
2. No need to get that done you can produce marriage certificate where ever required. If you want to avoid using marriage certificate then you might want to spend to get both of your passport altered. 
3. Get it where you feel it's easier, PCC is on Indian level not state level.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can i ask the CO to extend the entery date?
MY PCC expired on November and medical on January. however, due to some problems i cannot enter the australia till march.Becuase i have a working contract till the end of this year and i know the job offers are more on february and march. 
How can i ask the CO to extend the entery date till March 2014?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

No the date will only be changed in specific circumstances such as severe illness. Being unable to get time off work etc is not when they would change it. 

You only need to step foot through immigration, you do not need to stay so a long weekend would do it.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

MECH89 said:


> Can i ask the CO to extend the entery date?
> MY PCC expired on November and medical on January. however, due to some problems i cannot enter the australia till march.Becuase i have a working contract till the end of this year and i know the job offers are more on february and march.
> How can i ask the CO to extend the entery date till March 2014?


Just plan a short inexpensive vacation to Australia before your enter by date and be back at your place of work. You would not want to lose your visa over an easily avoidable issue like not entering by given date.


----------

